# They Bite, They Sting, They Gulp! 130G *Added Gibbus Photos*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I have finally completed my stock for this tank. Now I am in the process of finding a bigger home for all these Monsters (180G ++++). Hopefully by Summer of next year I have upgraded. But until then Enjoy these photos..


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That cuda is crazy big


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sweet tank, and fish. looks amazing.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the tank looks bigger then a 130g.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

nice fish!!! and tank.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> That cuda is crazy big


thanks Charles. he seems to love hanging out with the bass


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> the tank looks bigger then a 130g.


i need bigger Jay!!! hahaha..
at least a 180, but I still think thats not big enough. I really want something 3ft wide for these guys.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

charles said:


> That cuda is crazy big


that's what i was thinking, hes huge! nice tank man


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the next time its feeding time for the cuda.

i will post a video. its so narly..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice collection! Nice big spots on the marble!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Mike!

its taken some time to collect all these. id say the hardest to find was the cuda & the vampire. i lucked out with the big irwini from tony. (thanks again tony if you are reading this) I just hope I can find a awesome deal on a bigger , wider tank soon.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice collection!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

They look real good Ben!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Seriously, I don't see much big cuda. I know how big it is by sitting next to those peacock bass you have. It is amazing... Please do a video... And I would love to share it on my site if possible.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Seriously, I don't see much big cuda. I know how big it is by sitting next to those peacock bass you have. It is amazing... Please do a video... And I would love to share it on my site if possible.


you got it charles. I went and grabbed some feeder minnows. I will see if he goes for the bite tomorrow.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I really like the bass, great colour, how big are they 7inches?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

they are about 8-9 inches..

you should see my fahaka. she is like 12inches


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> i need bigger Jay!!! hahaha..
> at least a 180, but I still think thats not big enough. I really want something 3ft wide for these guys.


Nice fish, but tank still look lots of space for them. When I had my 600G tank I thought its big, now I find it still small, especially I keep adding monster into it


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Nice fish, but tank still look lots of space for them. When I had my 600G tank I thought its big, now I find it still small, especially I keep adding monster into it


you think so honda??? i really think it needs to be bigger. problem is, im looking for the right price. nothing overpriced.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bigger is always better  You could always do what others have done and build your own Ben, not too hard to do at all as long as you can cut square and drive some screws in it's pretty easy. Just time consuming is all. You can build yourself a really nice plywood tank of 500g+ for alot cheaper than a glass tank. If your interested the cheapest place I have found to get the glass for the front panel is at Nordel Glass in Delta I believe it's called.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

beN said:


> you think so honda??? i really think it needs to be bigger. problem is, im looking for the right price. nothing overpriced.


Yeah, look at your tank I would say you have another year before you need an upgrade, but if you compare to King_EL tank then you have many many years before the upgrade . As for fair price, King Ed is fair, for a brand new tank.



taureandragon76 said:


> Bigger is always better  You could always do what others have done and build your own Ben, not too hard to do at all as long as you can cut square and drive some screws in it's pretty easy. Just time consuming is all. You can build yourself a really nice plywood tank of 500g+ for alot cheaper than a glass tank. If your interested the cheapest place I have found to get the glass for the front panel is at Nordel Glass in Delta I believe it's called.


Building a plywood is not hard, but sealing the water inside is.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Why did I miss this tread, lol! That yellowtail cuda hopefully will get up to 16". That would be an awesome sight. Bought a 14" yellowtail cuda from king ed but it died from hitting the glass wall. You better upgrade to a much bigger tank soon if you wanna keep that cuda to max length. Make a video of it striking a feeder. Cudas are lightning fast.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe a plywood build is in order..
i got some time in the spring.

just not the tools  ..


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get the plywood cut at Rona, just make sure they cut it square. If your really interested in this Ben I do live close to you and do happen to have garage space. Don't have all the tools but have some and I also have the gelcoat to seal the inside of the tank that I can let you have pretty cheap.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> You can get the plywood cut at Rona, just make sure they cut it square. If your really interested in this Ben I do live close to you and do happen to have garage space. Don't have all the tools but have some and I also have the gelcoat to seal the inside of the tank that I can let you have pretty cheap.


holy smokes! thats awesome for you to offer me help man! I am terrible in carpentry. I am leaning towards building a tank. Id really like to buy the tank that Oliver (belowwater) has in Montreal. 72X36X30 would be super sweet in my house, but he wont ship . If i do decide to build something, it would probably be a footprint of the same size that Oliver has, thats all the room I have in my place .


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well today i grabbed someone new for this tank.. 
i first of all thank my co-worker for picking him up.

i hear this is a really rare fish.. I will post pics tonight if he settles well.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a 9inch Cynodon Gibbus


----------

